# kennel jackets



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

for those of you who use kennel jackets for their plastic crates? any decent ones out there. Will uninsulated ones be okay for above 0 temps, waterproof and preferably mosquito netting for summer, any thoughts?


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

pixel shooter said:


> for those of you who use kennel jackets for their plastic crates? any decent ones out there. Will uninsulated ones be okay for above 0 temps, waterproof and preferably mosquito netting for summer, any thoughts?


I really like the Mud River Kennel Covers. They have a cool new camo one too:

http://www.mudriverdogproducts.com/products/Dixie_Kennel_Cover.html


----------



## Coveyrise64 (Dec 15, 2007)

Cowtown said:


> I really like the Mud River Kennel Covers. They have a cool new camo one too:
> 
> http://www.mudriverdogproducts.com/products/Dixie_Kennel_Cover.html


I'd buy a MudRiver but can't see paying for all the extras. Wish they just made a standard kennel cover, I don't need all the storage pockets.

Coveyrise64


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Coveyrise64 said:


> I'd buy a MudRiver but can't see paying for all the extras. Wish they just made a standard kennel cover, I don't need all the storage pockets.
> 
> Coveyrise64


I agree, I probably won't use the pockets all that much. If a cheaper MR standard cover was an option, I'd have gone that route. 

I will pay extra for good stuff and I just really like MR and their quality products. I also have the 2 barrel mat and like it alot.


----------



## TonkaDuk (Aug 13, 2009)

x2 Mud River. Put it on and have never taken it off. Great Product


----------



## Bmiller (Apr 23, 2010)

The mud river is by far the best on the market, and their customer service is top notch. I had the cover for about 6mo and due to a stupid mistake on my part i ripped it. So i called and told them the truth to see how i could fix it. They sent me a replacment free of charge and let me keep the old one till it got there because it was during hunting season. GREAT COMPANY!!!!!


Brian


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

I agree it Mud River seems to be the best but when I called they said during summer or warmer than 60 degrees, dont even have this on the kennel, 20-40 degrees warmer with it on, that has me concerned a little. Asked if I had all the windows and doors opened, said doesnt matter. being a canuck I shouldnt have to worry but for training during spring and summer it does actually get warmer LOL and dont want to use a product just for 2 months of the year, hmmmmmm


----------



## southgeorgia (Jul 2, 2010)

Mud River. I use it maybe 2 months, off and on, and love it. I also looked for a cheaper
product bc of not needing it much. Very pleased I did not settle for less.


----------



## bandd (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a Mud River and the quality is fantastic. Expensive, but you get what you pay for. Seems like that for many of their products.


----------



## alteredillusions (Aug 22, 2011)

I know remington kennels suck but before i drop more money is there a jacket that will fit a inter. kennel from them?


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

alteredillusions said:


> I know remington kennels suck but before i drop more money is there a jacket that will fit a inter. kennel from them?


Do you know the size or model #, if its like mine I just picked up a Mud River one that fits it and they were closing them out for less the $55 at a local Gander. They were only selling out the Medium one.


----------

